# Hypnosis--dangerous? Practical?



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Everyone has seen the movie Office Space by now (or at least knows of it) and dreams of a scenario where you can visit some hypno-therapist and wash away all of your worries in a single session. Personally, I would be content with just identifying the root cause of my anxiety, even if there's little my subconsciou could be programmed to do in terms of dealing with it. 

Most psychiatrists I've visited seem to believe it's ineffective or possibly even dangerous and tend to stay as far away from it as possible. I was just wondering if anyone here had participated in extensive hypho-therapy or perhaps educated themselves somewhat thoroughly on the subject and could provide a little insight. Is it dangerous? Can it really "cure" psychological problems or help to identify the cause? Is it even possible for a restless anxious mind to be succeptable to hypnosis? 

Any help on the subject would be appreciated. I've been wondering about this sort of thing for years but never spent the time to research it or make a concerted effort to participate myself.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I would like to know the same.


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hypnosis/MY01020
http://www.allaboutlifechallenges.org/hypnosis-therapy.htm
http://www.webmd.com/anxiety-panic/guide/mental-health-hypnotherapy

Also Self-Hypnosis Can be Good Too but takes longer and not a guarantee:

http://www.hypnosisdownloads.com/downloads/phobias_fears/social_phobia.html

Good Site:
http://www.selfhypnosismadeez.com/

Hope I Helped


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

I did this today actually. When I was asked to go to the root, there wasn't a starting point, all I could see at the time was 4 or 5 different situations/time frames so she asked me to tell her what my anxiety looked like and I did, she asked if I could touch it, thing was, it was like it was non-interactive like a wall, so - been through it, this is my 5th session with brain spotting emdr and hypnosis and ya know, there are some benefits to it. While you still experience a degree of the emotion, its not nearly as heavy as when you feel it normally so, find someone who's trained and certified who also specializes in it and give it a try. The literature doesn't do a good job explaining how it works or what it feels like.


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

I think we are the wrong type to be hypnosised, Ive never heard of it helping me


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have had standard hypnotherapy quite a few times and while it does
make you relaxed whilst having it and for a time after it
has never really done anything for my sa.
This is even when having the regression to find a root cause which
i have never been able to find accurately so this might be why:idea 
The suggestion therapy i am sceptical
of as it is positive suggestions in a relaxed state at the therapists
understanding of your problem. Can this really overcome years of 
daily conditioning????
The new fad is Hypnoanalysis and i would be interested to see if
anyone has used this and got any benefits as reports are promising?


----------



## kjs218 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have been working with biofeedback to work on overcoming my social anxiety. My therapists has incorporated a lot of hypnosis into the sessions and I find it very helpful although he doesn't do it as a way for my to forget about any situations. He has had me work on imagining a relaxing place and getting my mind and body completely at ease. When I really focus on it, I can actually get to the point that I no longer can sense where my body is at. From there, he has me imagine a situation that produces anxiety. He has me slowly approach these situations in my mind while he monitors my heart rate and guides me through it. If he can tell I'm getting too anxious, he helps me get back to my relaxing place. The hypnosis has been for helping me learn to not view high anxiety situations so negatively. I have also learned how to do a bit of self-hypnosis which is wonderful in helping me to relax before high anxiety situations.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

*Hmm*

A lot of psychiatrists and psychologists won't go near hypnosis because Freud abandoned hypnosis and a lot of them still get their inspiration from the nonsense Freud used to spout.

It's important to understand that the subconscious mind is a theraputic metaphor. It's not something that actually exists. It is an idea and the whole substance of hypno-therapy is to do with ideas. It cannot make you do anything you do not want to do and you remain in complete control throughout. Word of warning: if you do not want to change or are not ready to change, this type of therapy will not work. It cannot change you against your will. You are the generator of your change in this kind of therapy and the hypnotist/hypnotherapist is a guide. What is created in the theraputic environment is created through co-operation between you and the therapist.

Searching for the cause of your anxiety can be dangerous, particularly when using hypnotherapy due to false identification of the significance of memories. You may remember something in hypnosis like a moment from your childhood when you felt anxious. You may then assume that that moment was the cause of your anxiety when in fact, it was just a moment when you felt anxious. Insight alone does not provoke change. What I would suggest is you focus on using hypno therapy to tackle the behaviours associated with your anxiety and see another therapist if you feel you need to search for the cause of your anxiety.

In the UK, hypnotherapy is not regulated. I do not know what the situation is in the USA. Be very careful about checking the qualifications of the hypnotherapist you see. Not because hypnosis is dangerous. But because unskilled and unqualified people are dangerous full stop when dealing with therapy related issues.

Pretty much anyone- if and only if they wish to- can enter a hypnotic trance. The experience itself will vary from person to person and you remain in control and have awareness throughout. In fact, hypnosis puts you more in control of yourself than you were before.

There is a way of finding out how it might work for you without spending too much: My friend, Adam Eason produces a hypnosis mp3 designed for helping people with anxiety. Of course, other hypnosis recordings are available and probably just as good. But, if you're interested, take a look at his website (adam-eason.com) and maybe purchase the recording. If it does nothing for you, you've lost a few pounds/dollars. If it does work for you, then perhaps look into seeing a hypnotherapist.

http://www.hypnotic-selling.com/acatalog/Individual_Hypnosis_Sessions_Set_3.html

I mention Adam on here because he is a very qualified and gifted therapist and I trust his compassion and commitment to helping people get the most out of their lives. I receive no commission or payment from Adam and am not employed by him in any capacity.


----------

